# Intros auf Youtube - diese Spiele haben mich echt weggeflashed



## Captain Future (13. September 2008)

Ja, nicht in Retro, weil's ja auch noch neue Spiele gibt.

Also: Welche Games haben euch damals, gestern oder heute schon mit ihrem genialen/kultigen/trashigen INTRO vom Hocker gehauen?

Bei mir waren das auf jeden Fall Mechwarrior 2 Mercenaries 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at9hxU864Fg

sowie Syndicate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2W_Ap7m2k

Welche waren's bei euch?


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Alle Blizzard Games  Vor allem D3, Warcraft und WOTF
D2 ist irgendwie nicht sooo gelungen. Die Reise an sich hat zu wenig Action.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

auf jeden Fall "Crysis" "damals"^^ un "Fallout 3" heute freu mich schon auf "Fallout"....

Aso "Far Cry 2" hat mich optisch auch voll geflashed, sehr geil...

Der Oktober wird also hot mit Warhead, Far Cry 2 und Fallout 3 da muss ich Prioritäten setzen was das Geld angeht

greetz


----------



## d00mfreak (13. September 2008)

W40k DoW - m.Mn eines der genialsten Intros ever:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-E1RcRvny8


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

@d00mfreak

Geiles Intro JAp! Bin auf das von Call of Duty: World at War gespannt


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2008)

Mal sehen...

Final Fantasy X intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqJYXoC1OQc

Diablo II Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kPXdtz_c4

D II Lord of Destruction Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jexnkiuribc

Z Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp18OG3Tmhg

Gender Wars Intro: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xccVlnb6rvk


----------



## Philster91 (13. September 2008)

Anno 1404
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5E6pZxvwFM

Assasins Creed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc-ClutaN_I
Das Intro fand ich noch geil, die Grafik auch, das Spielprinzip war im Nachhinein leider etwas eintönig.


----------



## DenniRauch (25. September 2008)

Resident Evil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_GyOYaDHquE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_GyOYaDHquE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Silent Hill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eds1ivwq1oc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eds1ivwq1oc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Metal Gear Solid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8n7C_TJx000&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8n7C_TJx000&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

D**m
=> Entfernt wegen Indizierung in Deutschland.


----------



## muadib (21. Januar 2012)

So einen Thread wollt ich grad erstellen und siehe da, es gibt ihn schon.
Die besten Intros wurden schon genannt. 
Das ist zwar kein Intro aber ein megageiler Trailer den ich bestimmt schon x-mal gesehen habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHg4DaihpA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

